
Laws of Simplicity (2006) - fibo
http://lawsofsimplicity.com/
======
crispyambulance
What concepts from the book haven't stood the test of time?

If I recall correctly, the book was fairly general in its prescriptions.

------
kozak
I'd expect laws of simplicity to be simpler.

~~~
fibo
Ahah, true. I found this book in a bibliotech in Valencia. It is true that it
forces you to think a little bit, it is not that simple.

